# Modern street car diecast conversions



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

These are a few of the modern street car diecast conversions I did to get a little variety in my stable.

The Hotwheels '09 Nissan GTR is on an SG+ chassis.









This '10 Mustang GT is a Maisto on a Mega G. The wheels stick out a little too much, but the body details are great for a 77 cent car.









The Hotwheels '10 Camarro SS is also on a Mega G, which is stretched out more than the AW version.









I really liked the paint scheme on this Greenlight '08 Corvette Z06. It sits on an SG+, which is a tiny bit short for the body.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL STUFF!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very well done!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars GTP!!! Creating what you like!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff. Mustang is my pick!


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. There is so much variety out there in diecast. Too bad most aren't available in something lighter. 
The only tricky part of diecast is getting a car with a wheelbase that will work with a chassis I have. I use some common standard models to match against before I buy a new one. Even then, the wheelbase might be slightly off. But for only $1 a body, the look is well worth it, and they don't run that badly either!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Do your marshals wear cups?

*grin*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great cars you picked out...having fun is the way to go. 

Bob...zoom, zoom...zilla


----------

